# Netscape 6.2



## danube (23. Juni 2002)

hallo,

ich bin auf linux umgestiegen und hab ein problem mit netscape 6.2:
ich kann netscape nicht installieren. nachdem ich die datei entpackt hab und auf installieren klick passiert garnichts. opera konnte ich ohne probleme installieren. kann es sein dass ich die falsche datei runtergeladen hab? ich habe suse 7.0, welche datei brauch ich da?


vielen dank!!!


----------



## dave_ (23. Juni 2002)

wie heisst denn die datei ? :>


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Juni 2002)

Sobald Du den Netscape entpackt hast, öffne einfach eine Shell. In dieser Shell wechselst Du in das entpackte Verzeichnis (sollte *netscape-installer* heißen).
In diesem Verzeichnis einfach noch 
	
	
	



```
sh netscape-installer.sh
```
 oder 
	
	
	



```
./netscape-installer.bin
```
 ausführen und die Installation wird gestartet.

Kleine Anmerkung: Die Shell sollte in Deiner Oberfläche geöffnet werden (KDE, GNOME, FVWM etc.)


----------



## danube (24. Juni 2002)

danke, hat funktioniert  

wie sieht das mit dem deinstallieren aus? einfach das netscape verzeichnis wieder löschen?

und gibt es noch andere browser für linux ausser netscape, opera und mozilla?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Juni 2002)

Es gibt noch Konqueror (wird mit der KDE ausgeliefert). Sonst wüsste ich jetzt auch keinen mehr


----------



## Christian Fein (24. Juni 2002)

gahleon gibts noch ... wobei der auf mozilla basiert. 
aber mal ehrlich in sachen browser gibts kein besseren (systemübergreifend) als den neuen mozilla 1.0


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Juni 2002)

Na gut, Netscape basiert auch auf Mozilla...
Haste aber Recht, was besseres als Mozilla gibt's nicht


----------

